# Question from a first timer



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello,
I am planning to start a planted aquarium for a betta. This will be my first betta, but also my first time keeping any kind of aquarium. Next week I am planting and starting the tank, so it will be several weeks before I actually have a fish and put one into the tank.

That said, I wanted to ask: are some breeds of betta better than others, meaning healthier? As most of you, I am attracted to the beautiful, flowing fins and wanted perhaps a double tail, a dumbo, or a half moon betta. However, then I saw something in a different site saying that because of the weight of the fins these types of bettas are unhappy and have to rest a lot because they struggle to swim with the extra weight. There is a local pet and fish store and he said he could order something specific for me if I wanted.

Also, what brand and type of fish food do some of y'all use? There are some choices at a local box store, but their first ingredient is meal and I was hoping to find something with more protein.

Thank you.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi  Great choice! Bettas are amazing! I've only ever owned Veil Tail's and I love them. Both of my VT's were/are very active (one of them died, hence I say were ) and I haven't had much trouble with them. I heard Dragon Scale bettas have a lot of problems but don't quote me on that...

The food I feed my betta is Omega One Betta Pellets. HIGHLY recommend it!!! I have never found any other betta pellets with more protein and meat than these. I also feed her the occasional bloodworm instead of pellets, once a week or so.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Some long-finned bettas will be less active and/or bite their fins to make them shorter, although any betta can fin bite. Doubletails, because of their short bodies can develop SBD and bloating problems if not fed the right diet, so if you go for a doubletail make sure to stay away from freeze-dried. Omega one and NLS are two high quality foods that are recommended for bettas. Dragonscales are more prone to tumors/cysts (although some may never have problems at all!) because of the extra pigment in their scales, so you are correct @*AmazingBettas* .


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

^ I have two DTs and a DTPK that have no problems with SBD. 

I personally love DTs and HMs. My only HM boy, Akuma, just recently passed. He didn't bite his fins and his fins were bigger than my DTs. I have a personal fondness towards VTs because my first Betta was a VT. If you don't want to deal with the possibility of biting, Plakats can be beautiful, too!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> ^ I have two DTs and a DTPK that have no problems with SBD.
> 
> I personally love DTs and HMs. My only HM boy, Akuma, just recently passed. He didn't bite his fins and his fins were bigger than my DTs. I have a personal fondness towards VTs because my first Betta was a VT. If you don't want to deal with the possibility of biting, Plakats can be beautiful, too!


While you've been lucky, DTs are notorious for having SBD and other problems because, as noted above, they have distorted bodies. And, while I like them, it's why I stay away from DT.

From reading the Diseases and Emergencies section either few have VT or they are extremely healthy as seldom are they cited for anything other than occasional fin biting. I believe VT tend to be healthier because no one has messed with their genetics. But that's just my personal opinion. ;-)

And, now that I think about it, I've seen few true HM biting their fins; it's usually Rose, Feather or Delta tails....those with abnormally large fins. Wonder why that just occurred to me? Hmmmmm....

IMO, Plakat are under-appreciated for their beauty. Am glad to see them gaining in popularity. Don't see many of them in the Diseases and Emergencies Section, either. But that may be because most people who buy them are more experienced in maintaining habitat.

Dragon scales aren't necessarily more prone to tumors and cysts as Betta as a general rule are more prone to such than some other fish. However, DT scales are thicker and can grow over their eyes and eventually cause blindness. So you need to choose carefully.

New Life Spectrum, Omega One and NorthFin Betta Bites are good foods and recommended by most members of this forum.

Here's how to cycle your tank. I do what is called "fish-in" cycling; meaning I cycle my tanks with the fish in residence. I do water changes when Ammonia and/or Nitrite reach .25ppm.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you all.

What do you think of giant bettas?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Love them! I have a giant/king plakat and he's so chill and I've never had any problems with him. I've had him since September. You just feed them a little more than a regular sized betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have five and I feed them three times per day. I'm getting to really like them. If you do find a Giant make sure you ask the seller for body-only measurements. They do have size requirements and anything less than 2.5" is not a Giant.

Giant growth:

3 months – 3-4 centimeters long (1.5")
6 months – 5-6 centimeters long (2.4")
9 months – 7-8 centimeters long (3+")


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Wait, how long do normal bettas grow then?! I thought like 3-4 inches was normal...


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

IME, I like Plakats very much, less instance of fin biting and they really are very pretty and active with fun personalities like the long finned Bettas. I do have a couple long finned boys, a DT, a HM, a VT, and a CT. My DT is an avid tail biter, and the others don't seem to bother their fins *knocking on wood* granted, I only recently got Tamatoa my HM so we'll see. 

I haven't seen a difference health wise between tail types though I've heard Giants can be more prone to illness and my personal experience with Giants haven't been all that great. They've all passed within a few months to under a year of me owning them due to various illnesses/incidents. But I wouldn't sway away from them either. I love Giants. 

DT's can be prone to SBD issues due to body distortions. Though you can find DT's without short bodies. My boy doesn't have a short body. I also have a DTPK and to me they combine the good parts of both DT's and PK's. The short fins are great to prevent biting and he has the active personality but he's still got the different look that DT's have. 

I think it's really up to you and what fish calls to you that determines which fish is lucky enough to call your tank home. 

Females also are really fun to have as well. They can come in so many interesting flashy colors and sometimes they even have more personality than the males! I have five females myself and each are so different!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

AmazingBettas said:


> Wait, how long do normal bettas grow then?! I thought like 3-4 inches was normal...


Normal Bettas body only are less than 2.5". Including tail you can easily have a normal sized Betta be 3-4" depending on type


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

3-4 inches for a normal betta would include the tail. Measurements for giants are body only, no fins included. 

I highly recommend staying away from rose and feather tails. I have a double feather tail (shorter body plus excessive fins) and the boy struggles. If he's not actively swimming he sinks like a log, and he's recently started biting chunks out of his tail to relieve the weight. It's truly sad. I have never had any issues with double tails and sbd though.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh ok, I was curious because my VT is about 2.5 inches long just in body  Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lay the Betta on a wet paper towel and place a ruler or tape measure at the bottom with the front edge being at the Betta's nose. That's the way to measure to determine if a Betta is a Giant.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

lol I just try to put the ruler up to the tank and wait till he swims next to it my measurements are not very accurate XD


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Wouldn't laying them on a paper towel be bad? I know they can survive for a time out of water but I'd feel so guilty X_X


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I've seen some people scoop them up in their hands and hold them in the water in their hand? I dunno if you can measure that way. I think a wet paper towel is OK though, but personally I'm fine with not knowing their measurements exactly


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting discussion. My DT boys are getting close to the 2.5" BO mark; they're at ~2.3 and 2; neither are close to done growing. Their 1 year "gotcha" dates are in January.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

moodynarwhal said:


> lol I just try to put the ruler up to the tank and wait till he swims next to it my measurements are not very accurate XD


That's the problem with all of those people on eBay who hold a measure up to the tank to show you they have "Giants." Then the measurement shows they're not. The most accurate way to measure is using the paper towel.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I was just measuring for fun I'm too paranoid to take them out of the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

moodynarwhal said:


> I was just measuring for fun I'm too paranoid to take them out of the tank.


You got that right! Unfortunately, it's the only real way to substantiate true size. In the end, the only time it's relevant is if you paid for a Betta sold as a true Giant and it isn't.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry I'm late to the party here, but about the food: I feed my veiltail New Life Spectrum pellets, and he loves them! I used to feed the Aqueon brand, but I soon realized how gross those were (first few ingredients wheat, meal etc.). He now jumps for his food, LOL.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Same here @moodynarwhal


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you feed them the one specifically for bettas? Also, how many pellets at a time for a giant compared to a traditional betta?


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, you should feed them pellets that say betta on them. (Can't answer the giant question though)


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I feed my giant about 6-7 pellets twice a day. I use small fish formula, they may be smaller than the betta one. I know some people feed the giants same as a smaller betta but thrice a day instead of twice. You should feed until the betta's belly is a little rounded, but not bloated.


----------

